# Concerned about Microchip



## DobManiac (Aug 12, 2007)

Ollie was microchipped last week. I have started to notice that I can feel the chip along her spine. Is that normal? My other two dogs have also been microchiped, but I can't feel the chip protruding from their back. In fact, this is the first time I realized the chip was inserted into their back. I had always thought the chip was in their leg.


----------



## wabanafcr (Jun 28, 2007)

The chip should be in the muscle of their shoulder, high up between the shoulder blades on their back. If properly inserted in the muscle, the chip will not migrate. I can usually feel the chip for a few days to a week after insertion, but I've always chipped puppies.

A chip in their leg has more than likely migrated there.


----------



## DobManiac (Aug 12, 2007)

wabanafcr said:


> The chip should be in the muscle of their shoulder, high up between the shoulder blades on their back. If properly inserted in the muscle, the chip will not migrate. I can usually feel the chip for a few days to a week after insertion, but I've always chipped puppies.
> 
> A chip in their leg has more than likely migrated there.


That makes sense. So eventually I won't be able to feel it? It hasn't migrated, but I feel like it is trying to push out. I don't think I could feel the chip this well a few days ago. And she has had it for since last monday. Sometimes I can even see the little rise in her back. 

The vet told me they generally insert the chip with the s/n surgeries. And both Dawn and Dusk got their chip when they were under anesthesia, Dawn during her spay, and Dusk during his ear crop. I'm just worried that they might not have inserted it in deep enough.


----------



## agility collie mom (Jan 26, 2008)

The needle that is used to inject the microchip is very large. (We call them harpoons.) Its can cause some swelling at the injection site. That is why most vets prefer to microchip when they have the animal anesthetized for surgery. If the swelling does not continue to decrease in size call your vet.


----------



## borzoimom (May 21, 2007)

My question is are you sure its the chip? It could be a lump under the skin. I am asking because it is so hard to feel the chip. I would have the vet check it out to make sure its not a lump. And if it is the chip- the location of it and if it is still readable.


----------



## DobManiac (Aug 12, 2007)

borzoimom said:


> My question is are you sure its the chip? It could be a lump under the skin. I am asking because it is so hard to feel the chip. I would have the vet check it out to make sure its not a lump. And if it is the chip- the location of it and if it is still readable.


I'll call the vet in the morning to make sure. But I can definitely feel something.


----------



## borzoimom (May 21, 2007)

DobManiac said:


> I'll call the vet in the morning to make sure. But I can definitely feel something.


 Better to check it. Keep us posted.


----------



## sheplovr (Aug 27, 2006)

Do you realize the chip is only as large as a grain of rice with the numbers embedded in it?

I micro chip all my dogs and litters. I insert the chip right before the shoulder blades start into the muscle deeply. I use Avid and it does not move unless it is not put in deep enough. I never heard of putting them in the back or shoulder, they could move to the chest from the shoulder.?

I would call and ask the vet where he does insert the chip and then you will know if it is or not?


----------



## borzoimom (May 21, 2007)

Thats why I think its a encapsulated cyst or something similar. The vet will be able to tell..


----------



## PeppersPop (Apr 13, 2008)

I would guess its the chip but do get it checked out.

After we adopted our dog, I noticed that he had what felt like a cyst on his back between the shoulders just off to the right of the spine. It felt too big to be a microchip as I was under the impression that it was the size of a grain of rice and would not be feel-able.

The vet said that it was indeed the chip. Apparently there is more than one type and more than one size. It also depends on how the body responds to it... it's possible that there could be some sort of inflammatory response.

Bottom line... get it checked. 

Best wishes,
Sid




DobManiac said:


> Ollie was microchipped last week. I have started to notice that I can feel the chip along her spine. Is that normal? My other two dogs have also been microchiped, but I can't feel the chip protruding from their back. In fact, this is the first time I realized the chip was inserted into their back. I had always thought the chip was in their leg.


----------



## Scout (Jan 15, 2008)

I can (or at least could) feel the chip in my cats when I had them done, but only the first few days after it was done.

Also it is inserted under the skin, not in the muscle - at least up here it isn't inserted into the muscle! And they can and do migrate, so we always check not only between the shoulder blades but down the legs and the front of the chest as well with stray/found animals.


----------



## DobManiac (Aug 12, 2007)

Took Ollie to the vet today to get it checked. It is in fact the chip. But I think part of the problem might be that they put it in the wrong spot. It is about two or three inches down her back away from the shoulder blades. I know it hasn't migrated because I can still see where the needle was inserted. 

Anywoo, they said it is must likely scar tissue around the chip. The vet seems to think she will always have a little bump. I'm happy it's ok, but the bump is kinda annoying. The chip is still readable however. 

I'm just gonna keep on eye on the bump to make sure it doesn't get any bigger. Oh, they insert the chip under the skin at my vet also. I don't know if that is right or wrong, but that is the way they do it.

Thanks for the help


----------



## borzoimom (May 21, 2007)

Your welcome and glad you checked it out. Sounds like to me the chip was put in the wrong place and made scar tissue.. Read it on your yearly vet exam.. Keep us posted..


----------



## sillylilykitty (Mar 11, 2007)

Chips can be placed in Subcutaneously (under the skin) or intramuscularly (in the muscle). IM might hurt the animal more (which is why it is better done under anesthesia) but it doesnt really migrate if it is in the muscle. SQ has a much bigger chance of migrating.


----------



## Scout (Jan 15, 2008)

sillylilykitty said:


> Chips can be placed in Subcutaneously (under the skin) or intramuscularly (in the muscle). IM might hurt the animal more (which is why it is better done under anesthesia) but it doesnt really migrate if it is in the muscle. SQ has a much bigger chance of migrating.



Ahh thanks SLK  I've only ever seen it done SQ.


----------

